# Rhombodera Basalis/Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergiii Nymphs



## utterbeastage (Feb 27, 2010)

Recently got a very good deal on some Rhombodera Basalis / Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii nymphs , had them shipper over from poland (two of each) for only £14 and instead of that , 6 of them arrived in perfect condition yesterday (to make up for any losses in transit I guess) They were ment to be L2 but as far as I can see all of them are hatchlings , in at about 0.5cm long.

does anyone have pictures of hatchlings of either species so I can identify which ones are which ?

cheers.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

They should look very differnt I would think. The plain green ones are likely the basilis.


----------



## utterbeastage (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> They should look very differnt I would think. The plain green ones are likely the basilis.


ah , they're all jet black , I did tell him I wanted two of each but it seems he's sent all the same ones.

although I did ask him earlier when I should be able to identify between them , he said within the next 1/2 moults , very confusing.

thanks anyway


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

When I kept basalis they were green. I don't recall them ever being black but I may be wrong. Can you post pics?


----------



## massaman (Feb 27, 2010)

I think the Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii nymphs are jet black but never had any so could maybe be wrong!


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> When I kept basalis they were green. I don't recall them ever being black but I may be wrong. Can you post pics?


one of them has moulted , cant get a decent shot at all , blurry at best  

before they moulted they were pretty plain , jet black all over , the parts between the abdominal segments were brown when stratched after feeding , long black antennae on all nymphs and jet black eyes with white spots on some.

The moulted one is a brown/green colour , head appears a lot bigger , eyes are still black with a white spot , which I'm guessing is the Rhombodera Basilis , just wondering which ones are meant to be the P. Wahlbergiis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2010)

If u look closely at the wahs they have a sparkle to them, they are very black and sparkle as do the ocellas too. The creos never sparkle just the wahllys and ocellas, the sheilds, can be brown and green, but not black.


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 7, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> If u look closely at the wahs they have a sparkle to them, they are very black and sparkle as do the ocellas too. The creos never sparkle just the wahllys and ocellas, the sheilds, can be brown and green, but not black.


that one that moulted was green/brown at first , now it's gone dark.

they aren't very sparkly either , just plain , what the heck am I keeping?!

Ill have to wait out a few moults I guess haha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 7, 2010)

hummm, could be budwing, they come out black and turn after molts. If wallys it has to sparkle like glidder fell on it.


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 7, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> hummm, could be budwing, they come out black and turn after molts. If wallys it has to sparkle like glidder fell on it.


ah who knows , I made 100% sure the guy was sending me 2x Wahlbergiis and 2x R.Basilis , but instead of 4 I got 7 of the same , guess Ill let you know in a few weeks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, couple weeks let us know! We will patiently wait.


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 9, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Ok, couple weeks let us know! We will patiently wait.


just letting you know it appears ive been scammed , the user i bought the nymphs from has been banned and the classified ad has been locked.

all nymphs have moulted and look exactly the same , still no ID on them so deffo not wahlbergiis or r. basilis :/


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 10, 2010)

utterbeastage said:


> just letting you know it appears ive been scammed , the user i bought the nymphs from has been banned and the classified ad has been locked.
> 
> all nymphs have moulted and look exactly the same , still no ID on them so deffo not wahlbergiis or r. basilis :/


Very sorry to hear it. Maybe the species is a good one though, hopefully! Any pics? Or they might be too small yet for ID. You'll have to update and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2010)

F igures, here take that you feind




But at least you got something for your money, some of us don't when we get scammed, care to give us his name?


----------



## utterbeastage (Mar 11, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> F igures, here take that you feind
> 
> 
> 
> But at least you got something for your money, some of us don't when we get scammed, care to give us his name?


as long as I wasn't scammed for cash I'm fine , I take back what I said about him as his account was banne dbecause of his "selling and shipping methods" but I still think I've been given the wrong mantids on purpose , all are now L2 and look exactly the same  

his username was k_and_b on reptileforums , but the account is inactive , his name is Karol Dobosz.

I don't mind ive been given the wrong nymphs too much , mantids are mantids eh?


----------



## utterbeastage (May 14, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Very sorry to hear it. Maybe the species is a good one though, hopefully! Any pics? Or they might be too small yet for ID. You'll have to update and let us know how it turns out.


FINALLY got 'em ID'd at L4 , they're Budwings


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 17, 2010)

utterbeastage said:


> FINALLY got 'em ID'd at L4 , they're Budwings


w000t Wo000OOO00ot!


----------

